# Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows



## amjath (May 11, 2012)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy this controller

Buy Microsoft Xbox360 & Windows Wireless Controller Black at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

is it ok to buy this one or suggest me a good Wireless controller for PC gaming 

Thanks


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Champ (May 16, 2012)

It still not bought till now, Go ahead and buy it eyes closed, Its one of the best controllers you can have...


----------



## amjath (May 17, 2012)

I read some good reviews just wanted to know personal reviews from the user [who bought/used]


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2012)

amjath said:


> I read some good reviews just wanted to know personal reviews from the user [who bought/used]



Better to buy a wired xbox 360 controller unless you have no problem spending more money on it and buying a new battery every month .
There is a good deal for Razer onza tournament edition  , check this out - RAZER ONZA TOURNAMENT EDITION FOR XBOX 360


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 17, 2012)

Go for the 360 controller bro its one of the best controllers availible


----------



## Champ (May 17, 2012)

Have been using one for last 5 years, still going strong
A set of Duracell easily lasts 30-35 HRs 
Cost of playing < Re1 /hr

Others advising for wired controller might have their own reason but IMO wireless controller give better User experience and more flexibility, I also have a wired one (it came in bundle with my 360) I hardly use it.

If you play more than 60-70 hrs /mth invest in 2 sets of rechargeable batteries and a decent charger


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2012)

^r u talking abt usiong this controller on ur Xbox???

Or else u have also used it on Windows/PC too


----------



## tech_boy (May 18, 2012)

I have been using it for playing fifa since past 1 year. Works excellent. Definitely go for it


----------



## tech_boy (May 18, 2012)

I have been using the same for playing fifa since last 1 year. Works excellent. Definitely go for it


----------



## Champ (May 18, 2012)

Controller is same for PC and Xbox
If u buy PC version u can a USB wireless receiver like this 

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/sc/32312736-2-440-overview-1.gif


So Same controller can also be used with xbox 360 and PC.


----------



## iittopper (May 18, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^r u talking abt usiong this controller on ur Xbox???
> 
> Or else u have also used it on Windows/PC too



buy "xbox 360 controller for windows" which come with receiver . See if you can get a discount by coupon or something...


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2012)

^^Where can i get a legit coupon i used around 20 coupon yesterday night for ebay and flipkart everything is expired can u help 



Champ said:


> Controller is same for PC and Xbox
> If u buy PC version u can a USB wireless receiver like this
> 
> 
> ...



I never knew xbox uses a receiver unit  just like windows one. I thought xbox uses in built unit


----------

